# Ingot the OES



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I love that dog!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

He is just a great big mush-it is impossible not to love him! And he is really nice, to boot.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow! Great story and beautiful dog!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow! Getting REALLY big (and very cute).


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Hes so handsome... I love that boy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

How did I miss this thread. I love that Ingot. He is a handsome boy. One day I would love to have one just like him.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

OMGoodness...we use to have an OES that lived up the hill. He or she, I can't remember, used to jump the fence and come down to see me. I loved that dog...


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I love seeing pictures of Ingot! He is such a doll!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He is such a cutie( a BIG cutie) and I'm not usually a fan on nongoldens! : )


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Aww! Does he still think he is a golden???


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

No, its funny as he is every inch a Sheepie-tries to herd the girls to get them to do what he wants and is much less mischievous than the Goldens 

He is having a hard time now with the girls gone. Vic said he woke her up Saturday night howling, missing the girls even though there are other Sheepdogs to keep him company.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> He is having a hard time now with the girls gone. Vic said he woke her up Saturday night howling, missing the girls even though there are other Sheepdogs to keep him company.


Awe poor Ingot! He sure is a beauty!


----------

